# Myths Under The Microscope ~ The Fat Burning Zone On Trial



## Arnold (Oct 10, 2011)

Myths Under The Microscope ~ The ‘Fat Burning Zone’ On Trial by Alan Aragon Myths Under The Microscope Part 1: The Low Intensity Fat Burning Zone The ???Fat Burning Zone??? On Trial Origin of the myth Dietary variables aside, the body???s proportional use of fat for fuel during exercise is dependent upon training intensity. The [...]

*Read More...*


----------

